# Graduated Neutral Density Filters



## gunnar997 (Oct 28, 2012)

I rented a .6 split ND for a trip a few months ago and i fell in love with it immedietly! I'm strongly considering getting one but a quick search of B&H will reveal that merely in the under $250 category there are nearly 800 choices.. I'm willing to spend a maximum of about 125 to 150 bucks for this.

I found the circular filter i rented to be sightly limiting as i rarely put the horizon line directly in the center of the frame but it was soft enough of a transition that if i positioned it correctly you couldn't tell.. though i will say for traveling the circular was great since it was compact and inconspicuous but seeing as i don't travel much i would rather have the flexibility of square filters at all possible.. Not sure if square filters in that range are of good enough quality and i would also have to get a holder as well.. also the 2 stop filter i rented seemed very fit to most situations i ran into (though i am sure it wouldn't fit all) 

just looking for any advise here on whats good in that range and any other split ND advise


----------



## tron (Oct 28, 2012)

Check the Lee Filter System. Judging by your signature in addition to the filter holder you will need a 77mm filter thread adapter too (both 70-200 2.8 IS II and 16-35 version 1 have a 77mm filter thread)
Just make sure you select the Wide-angle 77mm adaptor.

As to the specific filters I would suggest that you get both a 2-stop soft ND and a 3-stop ND filters.


----------



## tron (Oct 28, 2012)

I just saw your budget. I am afraid that my recommendation will cost more...


----------



## Rat (Oct 28, 2012)

tron said:


> Check the Lee Filter System.


In what way are these filters better than a Cokin P set? I got me that and am pretty happy with it for the occasional shot - rings and mounts can be had for 1 or 2 usd on eBay, and where the <$5 filters will be hazy, the actual Cokin stuff, for a few dozen bucks each, I think is pretty decent. Is this just filter quality or does the Lee system have other advantages?


----------



## tron (Oct 28, 2012)

I have the Lee set so I was able to comment on it. I do not have the Cokin P set with graduate filters so as to make a comparison.


----------



## tron (Oct 28, 2012)

I remember though that not all ND graduate filters are pure gray.


----------



## tron (Oct 28, 2012)

Some more clarifications. With Cokin P the 16-35 may vignette. I use the Lee filter holder for 4x6 inch filters.
The equivalent in Cokin is not the P but the Z-Pro holder.


----------



## Kernuak (Oct 28, 2012)

Cokin ND grad filters have a reputation for having a colour cast, so I wouldn't recommend them. For your budget, I would go for the Cokin adaptors (Cokin P is fine for crop sensors, but I would suggest Cokin Z for full frame), but I would get a set of Hi-Tech grads instead. If you mainly shoot landscapes with a straight horizon, such as seascapes or plains, then a hard grad set would be best, but if you shoot mountains or hills mainly, then a set of soft grads are usually better. If you really want to save some money, then you can get away either a 2 and a 3 stop (hard or soft as appropriate) or one hard and one soft 3 stop. Don't forget to factor in the cost of appropriate adapters for each lens filter thread sze you own.


----------



## inter211 (Oct 28, 2012)

I also recommend getting the LEE filter system. I shoot landscapes and am almost always using GND filters. I've used LEE, Cokin, Hitech, and Singh-Ray filters before and I find LEE filters to be the most neutral. The Cokin ones tend to give a purple/magenta cast. The Hitech ones also give a slight magenta cast. I've found even my Singh-Ray filter isn't totally neutral. At times it seems impossible to completely remove the color cast in post. Somehow the photo still seems a bit off no matter how much I try to get rid of the color cast. IMO, the LEE filters are best. I would recommend getting the set of 3 soft GNDs. I believe you can get them for ~$250 with is about a $10-$15 savings per filter. Definitely get the wide angle adapter as well.


----------



## Kernuak (Oct 28, 2012)

inter211 said:


> I also recommend getting the LEE filter system. I shoot landscapes and am almost always using GND filters. I've used LEE, Cokin, Hitech, and Singh-Ray filters before and I find LEE filters to be the most neutral. The Cokin ones tend to give a purple/magenta cast. The Hitech ones also give a slight magenta cast. I've found even my Singh-Ray filter isn't totally neutral. At times it seems impossible to completely remove the color cast in post. Somehow the photo still seems a bit off no matter how much I try to get rid of the color cast. IMO, the LEE filters are best. I would recommend getting the set of 3 soft GNDs. I believe you can get them for ~$250 with is about a $10-$15 savings per filter. Definitely get the wide angle adapter as well.


Unfortunately, the OP's budget is only $150, otherwise Lee would be the way to go, although I havn't had any problems with my Singh-Ray reverse ND grad either.


----------



## Hector1970 (Oct 28, 2012)

I have the Lee Filter System too. It's expensive and can be delayed in turning up (due to demand sometimes exceeding supply). It's great for graduated hard and soft filters 100 x 150mm. I can't help wondering though if screw in filters a better for the ungraduated neutral density filters. I'm almost afraid to use my 10 Stop in case I break it or crush it in my bag. A screw in is better protected whilst being stored and when on a lens. Glass Lee Filters don't bounce as I've learned to my cost.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fergalocallaghan/8132608078/#in/photostream


----------



## gunnar997 (Oct 29, 2012)

well i just may have to save up a little bit longer then for this since the general figures seem to point towards Lee system.. also something else i would like to clear up is i do plan to move to full frame eventually so it is something i would want to be compatible (doesn't vignette really) whenever that maybe.. the holders are slightly confusing to me.. so can you basically buy a holder then as many adapter rings as you want to fit different size filter threads of your various lenses? or are certain holders only compatible with certain rings?


----------



## tron (Oct 29, 2012)

gunnar997 said:


> well i just may have to save up a little bit longer then for this since the general figures seem to point towards Lee system.. also something else i would like to clear up is i do plan to move to full frame eventually so it is something i would want to be compatible (doesn't vignette really) whenever that maybe.. the holders are slightly confusing to me.. so can you basically buy a holder then as many adapter rings as you want to fit different size filter threads of your various lenses? or are certain holders only compatible with certain rings?


Check this: http://www.leefilters.com/index.php/camera/system

Generally you will get the filter holder and adapter rings. You need at least the 77mm wide angle version (there are 2 versions standard and wide-angle, make sure you get the latter).

The filters will be 4X6 inches (10X15cm). There are 1,2,3 stop ND filters soft or hard.


----------

